# Mission archery unveils two game-changing crossbows



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

Sad


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

ncsurveyor said:


> Sad


Not if you were a Wisconsin Mathews dealer. :wink:


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

Looks like Mathews is putting a lot of time and energy into the crossbow market.


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

Still not sure as to why you would need a crossbow that's a compound. 
Why mess with cables if you don't need to.


----------



## frankensteel (Apr 5, 2006)

Pennsylvania game commission studies show the archery season deer kill up substantially due to crossbows.
My advise is to do everything you can to keep them out of your vertical bow archery season. However, as we've all come to learn, money talks,etc etc, you know the rest.


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

I guess since they cant come up with new target bows they come out with this saaaaaaaaaaaad


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

Sweet I may have to get one


----------



## crazy4bucks (Jan 21, 2009)

Absolute Archer said:


> Still not sure as to why you would need a crossbow that's a compound.
> Why mess with cables if you don't need to.


More speed with less pull weight and are much quieter. Excalibur crossbow is like a .22 going off.


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

frankensteel said:


> Pennsylvania game commission studies show the archery season deer kill up substantially due to crossbows.
> My advise is to do everything you can to keep them out of your vertical bow archery season. However, as we've all come to learn, money talks,etc etc, you know the rest.


Keep thinking that and your license costs will go through the roof. It's a proven fact that hunters are getting older, and young people coming into the sport aren't filling the voids left by an aging hunter base. Also, let's face it, there's a LOT of people going into the woods every year that have no business using a bow. Better stat would be to see if the wounding rate actually dropped. Crossbows aren't going anywhere and they aren't decimating deer herds nearly as much as gun hunts during the rut. Ask other PA hunters what happened to deer numbers when they included doe days in with the gun opener. Then we'll talk about deer numbers being thinned out.


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

crazy4bucks said:


> More speed with less pull weight and are much quieter. Excalibur crossbow is like a .22 going off.


Yep, the KodaBows are much quieter than the Excaliburs and you can actually using dampening systems on them that actually work. The trigger is a lot nicer on the KodaBows as well.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Why isn't this in the crossbow section?


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Anything to make life easier. Drive, passion, hard work, committment , dedication all dying traits


----------



## Bonecutterx (Oct 12, 2013)

SHPoet said:


> Why isn't this in the crossbow section?


Maybe you should report it? 
It would be like pulling up beside a cop, rolling your
window down and yelling slow down.


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

SHPoet said:


> Why isn't this in the crossbow section?


Because it is a press release from AT, they all come up in the General Discussion section.


----------



## DReynolds86 (Nov 2, 2013)

...and people are still getting butthurt about something that was invented in the 6th century BCE.


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

crazy4bucks said:


> More speed with less pull weight and are much quieter. Excalibur crossbow is like a .22 going off.


Oh ok I thought that they were all around 160 to 180 pounds. 
Are these less than that?


----------



## Joe2698 (Jun 8, 2013)

Absolute Archer said:


> Still not sure as to why you would need a crossbow that's a compound.
> Why mess with cables if you don't need to.


 it's not as hard to cock & smaller. My equinox was a bear to cock at 225lbs! And was way to big , but would last a lifetime I'm sure. It was fun for a minute but I traded it for a good back up bow.


----------



## Joe2698 (Jun 8, 2013)

crazy4bucks said:


> More speed with less pull weight and are much quieter. Excalibur crossbow is like a .22 going off.


Yep!


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't understand? What is "Game changing"


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Nah, I'll keep my remington 700. I dont need another gun.


----------



## Cjclemens (Aug 20, 2013)

DReynolds86 said:


> ...and people are still getting butthurt about something that was invented in the 6th century BCE.


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

DReynolds86 said:


> ...and people are still getting butthurt about something that was invented in the 6th century BCE.


Lol


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Gotta love the guys with little information about them, going on hearsay, perceived notions about them. Know nothing about their limitations and bash them down-----------deja vu-----same exact notions were said about compounds.
Do I shoot one-----no I personally enjoy vertical bows. But if it takes a crossbow to get me hunting then so be it. It's a good hunting tool, know the limitations of them. They are noisy, I and the people that sell them in the shop consider them a close range weapon on a whitetail because of that noise they are not faster than the speed of sound and in some cases are slower than some vertical bows today. They have been legal in Michigan for about 3 years now for anyone to use---------it hasn't impacted the deer herd on bit.
By the way they make a very excellent, well built crossbow.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

And conversely Dale you gotta love the guys that have first hand experiences with how the addition of crossbows has impacted the early archery season. It's easy to come on here and play on emotions and be all PC and say what one perceives to be the right thing to be well received. Of course this does vary by state. Some in this country are able to say "we need more hunters". In Pennsylvania that certainly isn't the case at least not in southeastern Pa..
All of this is off topic from the theme of this thread and i apologize for contributing to that.
In all honestly it does look like an awesome rig, just wish I didn't hate them (crossbows in general) for what I've seen them do to archery season in *my *home area.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Dale_B1 said:


> Gotta love the guys with little information about them, going on hearsay, perceived notions about them. Know nothing about their limitations and bash them down-----------deja vu-----same exact notions were said about compounds.
> Do I shoot one-----no I personally enjoy vertical bows. But if it takes a crossbow to get me hunting then so be it. It's a good hunting tool, know the limitations of them. They are noisy, I and the people that sell them in the shop consider them a close range weapon on a whitetail because of that noise they are not faster than the speed of sound and in some cases are slower than some vertical bows today. They have been legal in Michigan for about 3 years now for anyone to use---------it hasn't impacted the deer herd on bit.
> By the way they make a very excellent, well built crossbow.


I am hoping Maine gets more liberal in their laws pertaining to crossbows and with any luck they will half our 4 week gun season. I been wanting to pull in a mission xbow or two but haven't dared for my little shop.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Mathias said:


> And conversely Dale you gotta love the guys that have first hand experiences with how the addition of crossbows has impacted the early archery season. It's easy to come on here and play on emotions and be all PC and say what one perceives to be the right thing to be well received. Of course this does vary by state. Some in this country are able to say "we need more hunters". In Pennsylvania that certainly isn't the case at least not in southeastern Pa..
> All of this is off topic from the theme of this thread and i apologize for contributing to that.
> In all honestly it does look like an awesome rig, just wish I didn't hate them (crossbows in general) for what I've seen them do to archery season in *my *home area.


I see what your saying. But in all honesty Michigan has as many hunters as your state if not more, in fact the last article I saw on the amount of hunters per state we were still ahead of you in numbers. Like I said I haven't seen an impact on archery here. I sell them, I have a brother-in-law that uses one and many frioends that do. It's a tool, it's a bow in a different plane. Like I said the very same exact things were said and felt when compounds came out. Are you old enough to remember that? I am


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Mathias said:


> And conversely Dale you gotta love the guys that have first hand experiences with how the addition of crossbows has impacted the early archery season. It's easy to come on here and play on emotions and be all PC and say what one perceives to be the right thing to be well received. Of course this does vary by state. Some in this country are able to say "we need more hunters". In Pennsylvania that certainly isn't the case at least not in southeastern Pa..
> All of this is off topic from the theme of this thread and i apologize for contributing to that.
> In all honestly it does look like an awesome rig, just wish I didn't hate them (crossbows in general) for what I've seen them do to archery season in *my *home area.


Now I understand in your part of PA you have seen numbers go down, atleast that is what your post is saying and you feel it is due to the crossbows, correct? Are their stats saying more guys are hitting the woods due to being able to use a crossbow or are the same number of guys going just more kills due to the crossbow? Just trying to get more info/ opinion. In Iowa only "disabled" people can use them during the bow season. I put disabled in quotes because not all are really worthy in my eyes of being called disabled to use a crossbow. Basically get a doc to sign a piece of paper and walk right into the DNR office and get your permit, nothing the DNR can do about it due to all the laws protecting medical info. I know more then one guy that shoots a compound all year gets his doc to sign the paper and gets his crossbow permit. Now its always been my opinion fine whatever, because those same guys don't put the time in to be able to hit what they are aiming at so actually they kill less deer because with a compound they would gut shoot 3 before they killed their one, with crossbow hopefully only poorly hit one before killing one. Now if they opened it up to everyone I don't know if we would see more bow/crossbow hunters or not as IA is a bowhunting heavy state as you can't gun hunt the rut.


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

That's about the same axle to axle as Mathews flagship bow this year!


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

I broke my back 3 years ago and have 0 movement from T11-T12 down, so I can stand and target shoot all day, but will never be able to hunt with a compound again. So I now use a tenpoint vapor (had a turbo XLT II first), so am I douchebag for using a crossbow?
Some people need a ego check on here , some day you may have the bad shoulder or back, and if so practice what you preach if crossbows are the devils bow!


----------



## uphunter (Oct 14, 2005)

Dale_B1 said:


> I see what your saying. But in all honesty Michigan has as many hunters as your state if not more, in fact the last article I saw on the amount of hunters per state we were still ahead of you in numbers. Like I said I haven't seen an impact on archery here. I sell them, I have a brother-in-law that uses one and many frioends that do. It's a tool, it's a bow in a different plane. Like I said the very same exact things were said and felt when compounds came out. Are you old enough to remember that? I am


Dale also its a big part of your paycheck now, we now sell as many crossbows as vertical bows, (some has to sell them, it might as well be the small independent shops) it has saved many archery shops here in Michigan.


----------



## DReynolds86 (Nov 2, 2013)

I can imagine that "The Walking Dead" has had an effect on crossbow sales. Daryl Dixon made them "cool" again.


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

ah they do nothing. you worry too much what the other guy is using. geeze someone could say look at all that compounds have done to the archery season-those guys are too lazy to learn to shoot a real bow-why dont they hunt with a stickbow like me!


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

AT News said:


> MISSION ARCHERY UNVEILS TWO GAME-CHANGING CROSSBOWS AND THE
> INDUSTRY’S FIRST SILENT MECHANICAL COCKING DEVICE
> 
> Sparta, Wisconsin – MXB-400™: Mission Archery® breaks new ground with the MXB-
> ...



ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey: !!


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

Good crossbows :thumbs_up


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

frankensteel said:


> Pennsylvania game commission studies show the archery season deer kill up substantially due to crossbows.
> My advise is to do everything you can to keep them out of your vertical bow archery season. However, as we've all come to learn, money talks,etc etc, you know the rest.


Last thing we need in WI is higher deer kills.
Deer herd is already really thin thanks to the DNR and other factors.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

creed dave said:


> I broke my back 3 years ago and have 0 movement from T11-T12 down, so I can stand and target shoot all day, but will never be able to hunt with a compound again. So I now use a tenpoint vapor (had a turbo XLT II first), so am I douchebag for using a crossbow?
> Some people need a ego check on here , some day you may have the bad shoulder or back, and if so practice what you preach if crossbows are the devils bow!


I for one am fine for anyone with a legit reason to use a crossbow using one.
But for any yahoo that wants to run out and buy one and use during bow season, that I have issues with.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Just listened to Mike Avery's Outdoor Magazine radio show where he states that Mathew's crossbow receivers are made by Darton.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152073011189449&set=vb.109675394448&type=2&theater


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

frankensteel said:


> Pennsylvania game commission studies show the archery season deer kill up substantially due to crossbows.
> My advise is to do everything you can to keep them out of your vertical bow archery season. However, as we've all come to learn, money talks,etc etc, you know the rest.


You bet its up as is the hunting pressure in the woods. No going back now. Very sad IMO


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

Viper69 said:


> You bet its up as is the hunting pressure in the woods. No going back now. Very sad IMO


This


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

uphunter said:


> Dale also its a big part of your paycheck now, we now sell as many crossbows as vertical bows, (some has to sell them, it might as well be the small independent shops) it has saved many archery shops here in Michigan.


I know what your saying but it doesn't effect my wallet LOL. Besides we still sell more vertical bows. it's dropped back some -like 60% vertical to 40% crossbow.
To the nay sayers. Ohio has had crossbows legal longer than most states and the crossbow archers out number the vertical. Last I saw every year they get many quality deer. Hasn't really impacted their herd.
Most people that are dead set against them do not understand them, running on hear say, or total misinformation about them-------- just like the recurve guys didn't understand the compound, how it worked or the impact. Same game with crossbows.
We all will argue the point forever, to each their own.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

I hate to be positive on AT but the Mission crossbows shoot incredible. I have shot a bunch of different brands at the archery shop where I help but the Mission is the best that I have played with. Probably the second best is the CX higher end model. A customer tore up his Mission (customer error and even the engineers at Mathews were having a hard time figuring out what he did) XB360 and once Mathews figured out what he did they advised me on how to repair it over the phone about an hour later. The catch was locked in the down position like it was holding the string but the string was at rest. Then they suggested that I shoot it a bunch before giving it back and making sure he didn't tear anything else up. I shot it a BUNCH. Thing was super quiet, smooth, balanced, etc. The 20 yard cross hair was already sighted in and that mark was good out to 30 yards. My 8 and 10 year olds shot it freehand with ease. My 10 year old son hit the 3" dot everytime at 20 and my 8 year old daughter stayed around the center of the target. I am a compound shooter and do not see myself hunting with a crossbow but if it is legal like it is here in GA and AL then go for it. For kids and elderly you can't beat the Mission line.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Brian from GA said:


> I hate to be positive on AT but the Mission crossbows shoot incredible. I have shot a bunch of different brands at the archery shop where I help but the Mission is the best that I have played with. Probably the second best is the CX higher end model. A customer tore up his Mission (customer error and even the engineers at Mathews were having a hard time figuring out what he did) XB360 and once Mathews figured out what he did they advised me on how to repair it over the phone about an hour later. The catch was locked in the down position like it was holding the string but the string was at rest. Then they suggested that I shoot it a bunch before giving it back and making sure he didn't tear anything else up. I shot it a BUNCH. Thing was super quiet, smooth, balanced, etc. The 20 yard cross hair was already sighted in and that mark was good out to 30 yards. My 8 and 10 year olds shot it freehand with ease. My 10 year old son hit the 3" dot everytime at 20 and my 8 year old daughter stayed around the center of the target. I am a compound shooter and do not see myself hunting with a crossbow but if it is legal like it is here in GA and AL then go for it. For kids and elderly you can't beat the Mission line.


 Well I guess this statement puts to rest the argument that crossbows are just as hard to shoot accurately as compound bows..


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

Have sighted in many 320's now. It is much quieter than any other XB I have ever shot (Pse, EXcal., Ten pt., BT Stryker, Darton, Barnett, Horton, etc). Plus less shot feel, etc. too. Has been great. Was told that the triggers on all the 14's was improved as well.


----------



## DReynolds86 (Nov 2, 2013)

I like Meat said:


> ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey: !!


Hard to argue with infallible, air-tight logic like that.


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

walks with a gi said:


> Just listened to Mike Avery's Outdoor Magazine radio show where he states that Mathew's crossbow receivers are made by Darton.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152073011189449&set=vb.109675394448&type=2&theater





Incorrect. Darton manufactures the trigger assembly to Mathews specs. Everything else is made in house at Sparta, Wisconsin.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

bloodtrail1 said:


> I for one am fine for anyone with a legit reason to use a crossbow using one.
> But for any yahoo that wants to run out and buy one and use during bow season, that I have issues with.


And some guys have an issue with a compound. So who cares if you have an issue?


----------



## Mthuntress406 (Apr 22, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Mthuntress406 said:


> Nice!


Old!


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh boy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckshutr (Dec 4, 2005)

5 yr old thread!!


----------

